
Show HN: A Slack bot that matches people based on interests - ErwinAI
https://sparklybot.com
======
johnmarcus
I like how easy and simple this biz model is. I hope it succeeds. I wish you
had a freelancer mode, for those of us not apart of an existing company. I'd
pay a $12/yr to be a part of your fake company and be matched. Also, might be
nice to match people based on complimentary interests rather than same-same
interests. Who really wants to talk to themselvea after all?

------
ErwinAI
Hello HN!

I made Sparkly, a Slack bot that matches people based on interests that they
submit. The goal is to create and facilitate friendships amongst coworkers or
members of a community.

I've recently decided to bootstrap products, and Sparkly is the first one to
reach the big stage. I'm slightly nervous but mostly excited to show HN ! I
would love to hear what you think, let me know!

